# How to install ram air III in GTO Judge



## Clapp98 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey all, I just created an account on the forum and am seeking some help with the ram air III kit i bought. I go the full kit and understand how to put all the metal plates together but do not know where to connect the air line or the cable that runs to the inside of the car. After a lot of research I couldn't find anything helpful. I've got a real 1969 gto judge but it had the ram air taken out and it has a Holley carb on it now. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers


----------



## Clapp98 (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks! thought id get a little more help on the topic tho


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a diagram available on this forum, here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/1969-ram-air-hood-pan-install-30939/index2.html

Bear


----------



## Clapp98 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the diagram! Unfortunately, I was able to figure out how everything goes together myself, but I still have come across a problem that the diagram doesn't help with. There are 2 cables one from the flap and one to the inside of the car, and where they meet in the middle there is a small clamp. Both move freely independently but when I put the clamp on I'd won't let me open and close from the nob inside. Any ideas?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a rectangular metal block whose purpose is to join the ends of those two cables together. The clamp secures the outer shell of the cable to the upper pan. If I remember, I can take some photos of the setup on my 69 for you.

Bear


----------

